# [SOLVED] Blocking unavailable calls



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Recently i've been getting a bunch of unavailable callers. I answered a couple and they're looking for my wife. For some reason she gave my phone number to some credit card company.:angry: I've told them to remove my number from their list and even cussed out one guy.

Anyway i have a samsung mesmerize from us cellular upgraded to gingerbread. Does anyone have any recomendations on a "free" call blocker in the app market? They call at least 4 times a day and its getting really annoying. :tickedoff:


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Blocking unavailable calls*

You can set your phone to *Allow **Contacts incoming calls only *using below steps:

_Call Restrictions_
Call Restrictions lets you limit calls made with and to you phone
*1. *From the Home screen, touch *Menu *➔ *Settings *➔ *Call*
*settings *➔ *Call Restrictions*.
*2. *Touch Incoming to choose to Allow All incomin calls, Allow
Contacts incoming calls only, or to Allow None.
*3. *Touch Outgoing to choose to Allow All Outgoing calls, Allow
Contacts outgoing calls only, or to Allow None.



*Orelse you can use applications like *

Call Blocker - Android


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Blocking unavailable calls*

You are still jointly liable for debits that she incurred if you are married.

Suggest that you work with them and your wife on the matter. Cussing them may make you feel good, but it is a bad idea.

BG


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Blocking unavailable calls*

@Rits 
Thanks. I downloaded an app. I'll give it a try and if it dont work ill try your suggestion.

@Basementgeek
Its just a credit card offer scheme. I still dont understand why she gave them my number. I did feel a little bad about what i said to the caller but he was being a jerk about it. He asked for my wifes number and i told him "You think i'm gonna give you my wifes number?" and he said "Yeah". Thats when i lost it. I laughed at him, said a few choice words and hung up. I havent heard from them for a couple hours so maybe it worked. 

Thanks for the help. I'll consider this solved.


----------

